# 250 Gallon Tank... Should I?



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

This guy is offering me $260 for a 250 gallon tank. It's 8 ft long, 2-3 feet high and wide (approximately). It is so tempting because I have always wanted to get a tank with only Arowana's in there. I am not that rich, but what do you guys think? If you just invested most your money into a 29 and 55 gallon tank, would you go for another 250 gallons? I have an extra canister filter if need one. No lighting whatsoever, no heater.... 

Making me go crazy.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi anhtu402,

I always figure that the cost of the tank is about 1/3 the total cost of the system. Besides the tank, figure a stand, 2-4 heaters, 2-3 heavy-duty filters, substrate, DIY lights (for a planted tank) would cost me about $500-600 for 500-600 watts of compact florescent, CO2 tank/regulator/needle valve/reactor/tubing, hardscape, and plants. Not to mention the tank itself probably weighs 350 pounds empty, 2200 pounds filled, it would have to sit on a poured concrete floor or I would have to reinforce any wood floor. It would take me and 3 other guys just to move the empty tank. BTW, if the tank has a leak getting it to resealed can be a challenge due to the water pressure. Of course there is no warranty. If it were me, I would think about it a few days.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i agree with roy. the logistics of getting a tank that size requires a lot of thought.


----------



## shiver905 (Mar 4, 2009)

250G tank !!
Thats dedication,
Imagine the electric bill trying to light a 250 gal tank, + ull need a BIG HEATER !
Imagine it cracks, or leaks, falls,,, You will have an indoor MARINELAND.

as Seattle says, tank is 1/3 the cost
Id even say its 1/6 the cost...
I dont even think it will hold on an average floor.

Its a big responsibility , If you can handle it,, IT would be cool thats for shure!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Any slab floor will be fine, a raised foundation on the other hand would need to be beefed up some. How much depends on the construction of the home and where its located in said home.

Big tanks are not a burden, until you can no longer reach the bottum.( so 24" deep and wide is about max) Then things become "fun"


PS don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I know of 4-5 people with 250 gal plus tanks who are very happy with them. They love being able to have the larger fish and would not go back to having smaller tanks. I have also watched them buy 300 gal tanks and not be able to get them in the door and have to sell them. The tank would be great for arrowanas. Just make sure you have the time for the water changes, and beef up the floor if it is a raised foundation.

Check this place out and look at the 3500 gal tank.

http://anythingfish.com/index.htm


----------



## c4cache (Jan 21, 2009)

i say yes do it but that's JMO i have a 210gal. i have built the stand into the wall with a shelf to hold the 50gal sump, i run 3-400 w 1-300w heater,2-160w VHO's 1-96w pc <---not enough puting together a t5 system of 6-80w (thred comming soon). a mag 12 return pump, compresed co2. i do a 100gal water change once a week and i love it i read some were that the 210 weight is like a ton with just water then I had to add my sump to that. but i love the tank.


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you all for all inputs and advices. I plan on putting it in my basement if I plan to buy it, on top of a dresser type stand (for sure it will hold the tank~ hopefully with that weight including the water). It wont be heavily planted because I would probably only put arowanas in there. That's for now.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Do the math and make sure a dresser can hold this. Just the water, no dirt, or rocks we're talking 1,750 lbs, that doesn't count the weight of the tank either!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

A full stocked 250 gal glass tank will be ~ 2600-2700 lbs. Just something to think about.


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dam, that's a lot of weight... *sigh*...


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't think that it is as big of an issue as it seems to be. I'm sure you can find a dresser type stand that will work just fine, it would be best if it sat flat on the ground rather than on legs. Have faith my friend! If you think it would be feasible for you, go for it! Heck, build a stand if need be!


----------

